# 4 Legged Lawnmowers



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Woke up Sunday morning and looked out the bedroom window and these guys were busy cutting the grass. Too bad my bow was in the garage!! Bob


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a pretty pic. You may want to wait until the frost kills the grass growth before killing them. If not you are going to have to mow again.

I saw a group of them working in a bean field again last night while I was out hunting. I am glad that is not my bean field or I probably would camp out there and run them off all night long.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

very cool pic that would be a cool site to see sitting at the table in the mornings.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice pic looks like you have a nice place there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had five of them in the front yard this morning. Two does and their fawns.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't ya mean these Ladies


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a cool picture. I grew up on a farm and used to see things like this all the time. Now I live in a suburb of Columbus and never get to see anything like this. Man, do I miss those days of looking out the window and seeing deer in the fields.


----------

